# Wanted-Road bike, 52-54 frame size, new/used up to 500 pounds!



## Haldon (13 Apr 2009)

Hi there,

Im new to the forum and to road biking.

Looking to get a nice running bike, frame size 52-54-im 5 foot 10 so think this will be the right size. Have been looking at the Trek 1.5, Giant SCR series and Specialized Allez's. 

I am willing to spend up to 500 pounds for the right bike.

Please let me know either via a post or IM if you have anything.

I am willing to travel to pick it up.

Thanks

Haldon


----------

